# How to get glue off shaft



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
Quick question....just wondering what do you guys use to get the old glue off of carbon arrow shafts before replacing new veins? My local shop has no solvents or anything...he said to just use sandpaper and sand it off. What do you guys think of doing that? 

Also is there anything that a hardware store would carry in the line of a solvent that you would recommend to get the glue off?

Thanks


----------



## EMSRotorhead (Sep 1, 2009)

I have used full strength acetone for years to remove glue residue and to prep the shafts prior to fletching. Works on wood, aluminum or carbon arrows. It is available in pints or quarts at hardware stores. Pretty powerful stuff so I use disposable surgical gloves, make sure to use it in a well ventilated area, and make sure you're not smoking when you use it if you like your hair..........


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I take the big chunks off with a ZipStrip and then scrape lightly with a utility knife. I use isopropyl alcohol to clean things up, let the shafts dry for a bit and then fletch. This process has always worked great.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys some good ideas,ZipStrip is that something that you can get at a hardware store or is it more of an item you get at a bow shop i never heard of it before.the nearest bow shop is like an 1.5 hours away thats you i'm looking for something that i can get easy.thanks


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I just use a dull utility knife to scrap the glue off and then wipe the shaft clean and put on some new fletch.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Go to the kitchen and swipe the potato peeler. Works wonders.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use the ZipStrip tool and then some acetone ( lightly )


----------

